# Pregnancy labs - what do you all think of these results



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Dec 12, 2017 - 9 weeks pregnant*

TSH - 0.877 (0.400 - 4.100)

Free T4 - 1.45 (0.80 - 1.90)

Free T3 - 3.0 (2.2 - 4.2)

antibodies not checked

*Nov 13, 2017 - 5 weeks pregnant*

TSH - 0.986 (0.450 - 4.500)

Free T4 - 1.05 (0.82 - 1.77)

Free T3 - 2.5 (2.0 - 4.4)

Thyroid Peroxidase Ab - 35 (0-34)

Thyroglobulin Antibody - 2.2 (0.0-0.9)

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!

Your labs look slightly hypo - how do you feel? Are you still taking the 75mcg of Synthroid or have they adjusted your dose?


----------



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you and thank you! Yes, still 75 mcg levothyroxine.

I feel tired and nauseated, but I think that's the pregnancy. My Free T4 has never been this high, and I feel like it's a good sign, right?. The midwife is going to test my thyroid every four weeks during pregnancy.

I'm not sure how to interpret what is "good" during pregnancy, as the ranges are for non-pregnant people. I just need to keep my Free T4 up, right?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

A low FT-4 would make you hypo - since your labs reflect low FT-4 you are being medicated with hormone replacement yet -still hypo.

Have you ever gotten to mid range or higher while taking hormone replacement? Is a different doctor now treating your low thyroid?

I can't remember your story but it looks like you got pregnant prior to your low thyroid hormones being addressed? Be thankful for the lab tests every 4 weeks and the dosage increases.


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

I'm no expert but I've had a successful pregnancy since my TT. Have you increased thyroxine since the pregnancy test? I was increased quite a lot the very second I was pregnancy and then again within the first trimester.

Sending hugs from the UK.


----------



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> A low FT-4 would make you hypo - since your labs reflect low FT-4 you are being medicated with hormone replacement yet -still hypo.
> 
> Have you ever gotten to mid range or higher while taking hormone replacement? Is a different doctor now treating your low thyroid?
> 
> I can't remember your story but it looks like you got pregnant prior to your low thyroid hormones being addressed? Be thankful for the lab tests every 4 weeks and the dosage increases.


Thanks Lovlkn, sorry for the delay in my response!

No, this is the highest my free T4 has ever been - the first time it went over 1! I am back to being treated by my nurse practitioner. I went to an endocrinologist who didn't care about my Free T4 or how I was feeling, just TSH level. My NP is close to my age, also has hypothyroidism, also preg, and I really like her and she listens, so I decided that I'd rather be treated by her.

My thyroid issues were discovered/ addressed a year ago and I am now 11 weeks pregnant, so other way around.


----------



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sue said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm no expert but I've had a successful pregnancy since my TT. Have you increased thyroxine since the pregnancy test? I was increased quite a lot the very second I was pregnancy and then again within the first trimester.
> 
> Sending hugs from the UK.


Thank you! I'd say you are an expert on pregnancy and thyroid issues based on your experience 

my levothyroxine dose has not been increased.


----------



## Alyssa726 (Mar 10, 2017)

Update - My TSH has never dropped out of range before - what could it mean? 

*Jan 9, 2018 - 12.5 weeks pregnant*

TSH - 0.39 (0.400 - 4.100) LOW

Free T4 - 1.52 (0.80 - 1.90)

Free T3 - 3.4 (2.2 - 4.2)

antibodies not checked


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Alyssa726 said:


> Update - My TSH has never dropped out of range before - what could it mean?
> 
> *Jan 9, 2018 - 12.5 weeks pregnant*
> 
> ...


Your TSH likely has fallen because your thyroid lab results have risen. Your FT-4 is now above 3/4 range and your FT-3 almost 3/4 range so you might consider a small drop in your levothyroxine if at your next lab you go even higher. When pregnany your body has so many changes - you are at the point where monthly thyroid tests might be a good idea to be sure you do not go hyper. Most people who are pregnant and hypo require more thyroid hormone replacement - your body is actually at a good place right now and you are perfectly medicated with perfect labs.


----------

